# Codec gesucht



## Mandelbaumbluete (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Für die Vertonung eines Intros müsste ich selbiges öffnen können.
Es ist ein Mpegfilm. Weder Windows Mediaplayer noch der Quicktimeplayer wollen das gute Stück öffnen. Für das Timing ist es aber wichtig das ich es sehen kann. Die Antwort des Mediaplayers ist nur das es ein Codecproblem gibt.

Bitte antwortet schnell, arbeite am aktiven Projekt


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. Juni 2004)

- Den Codec saugen, der verlangt wird? Oder uns mitteilen, was denn genau fehlt?

- Videolan Client zum abspielen verwenden? -> http://www.videolan.org .. der spielt ALLES


- neeext... ?


----------

